# Melo Doesn't Rule Out New York in 2011



## Punk (Feb 4, 2010)

> Nuggets forward Carmelo Anthony did nothing on Tuesday night to help curtail rumors that he might be an option for the Knicks as a free agent in 2011.
> 
> New York president Donnie Walsh said earlier in the week that the team wouldn't use up all their cap space this summer if the right players weren't available. He then hinted at signing a superstar in 2011, when Anthony will become available.
> 
> ...


Now, that I think about it. I think it's better if we sign LeBron and Lee, keep T-Mac and add a couple other pieces and save a load of money to try and sign Melo in 2011.

If LeBron and Lee are on the roster, Melo would have more than one reason to come to New York. So, by 2012 The Knicks are a Championship Team.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Would they have money for Melo if they had Lebron and Lee?

I feel that's redundant though. Lebron and Carmelo?


----------



## Punk (Feb 4, 2010)

Tragedy said:


> Would they have money for Melo if they had Lebron and Lee?
> 
> I feel that's redundant though. Lebron and Carmelo?


They would have more than enough if they get LeBron and David to buy into the 2011 plan and not take a Max-Contract. 

Then by 2011, Melo would be that missing piece to put together an endless Championship team since the Knicks would by that time have Gallo developed, Chandler, Douglas, Camby (Who they want to sign).


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

we have a better shot at getting chris paul if he's still a FA by 2011


----------



## Seanzie (Jun 9, 2003)

Are Knicks fans really this delusional?


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Tragedy said:


> Would they have money for Melo if they had Lebron and Lee?
> 
> I feel that's redundant though. Lebron and Carmelo?


Theoretically, we would be able to sign Melo, assuming we sign everyone else not named LeBron to one-year deals. With Eddy Curry's contract expiring, we'd have the money for him. On the basketball court, I think they would work exceedingly well together because of D'Antoni's penchant for playing small ball and their particular skill set. LeBron has the physical gifts to play the 4 spot and be just as effective defending the ball and scoring it.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Wow; I thought Lakers fans were unrealistic. Do any of you honestly think there's ANY chance of getting LeBron AND Carmelo? It would be a borderline miracle if they managed to swing one of them.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

VanillaPrice said:


> Wow; I thought Lakers fans were unrealistic. Do any of you honestly think there's ANY chance of getting LeBron AND Carmelo? It would be a borderline miracle if they managed to swing one of them.


Theoretically (from a fiscal standpoint), it is possible. Likely? I doubt it. Guys are simply discussing avenues that could be pursued given our current financial situation, which there is nothing wrong with. I will say this though and that is Carmelo Anthony- an afterthought in the international conscious despite being our leading scorer for Team USA- is feasible; much moreso than LeBron. Melo stands to make much more moving to the NY limelight and is on a veteran team that likely will be declining soon enough. He has every incentive to make the move to the big Apple including the fact that he played ball here and is originally from here.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

It's possible, but it's never going to happen. The OP is saying, ?/T-Mac/Melo/LeBron/Lee. That would be the sickest team ever, but it's just never going to happen. I highly doubt they even get Melo, never mind LeBron.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

FX™ said:


> It's possible, but it's never going to happen. The OP is saying, ?/T-Mac/Melo/LeBron/Lee. That would be the sickest team ever, but it's just never going to happen. I highly doubt they even get Melo, never mind LeBron.


None of us have a crystal ball, so the words "never" should never enter the conversation. We're just speculating right now and considering that we'll have the money, we're in the discussion for these players services.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

TwinkieFoot said:


> Theoretically (from a fiscal standpoint), it is possible. Likely? I doubt it. Guys are simply discussing avenues that could be pursued given our current financial situation, which there is nothing wrong with. I will say this though and that is Carmelo Anthony- an afterthought in the international conscious despite being our leading scorer for Team USA- is feasible; much moreso than LeBron. Melo stands to make much more moving to the NY limelight and is on a veteran team that likely will be declining soon enough. He has every incentive to make the move to the big Apple including the fact that he played ball here and is originally from here.


I like the way u put it....theoretically speaking. 
Great choice of words. 

Carmelo is politic-ing right now to get as many teams as posible to have max cap-space for the 2012 offseason. If 3 or more teams have max cap space in 2012 the more money will be offered to Carmelo in an offersheet or to resign. If only 1 or 2 teams have max cap space Carmelo options will be low $$$. 

What did Carmelo really mean in this comment, *"But I don't see why anybody wouldn't want to play here in New York."*??? 

That's a helluva comment right their b/c in the last 20 years only a couple of top players wanted to play here in New York. 
After Pat Riley quit the Knicks, NBA players lost interest in wanting to be traded or signed by the Knicks. 
Although, Knick-Fans will put all the blame on the past decade of Layden and Isiah, but before those G.M.'s I did not see much luv given by the Knicks organization (players and coaches) towards Mark Jackson return, or a welcome matt for Camby & Sprewell. 
So Melo's comment is a question we Knick-fans been holding in our heads unconsciencely since trading Anthony Mason for Larry Johnson, or Ewing for Rice, or Camby for Mcdyess, or KVH for Tim Thomas, or Dale Davis, Jerome James, Jelan Rose, Curry, Mobley, ect., ect.. 
But I don't see why anybody wouldn't want to play here in New York...


----------

